# Slingbox PRO-HD With Dish 722k



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

This might be a better question for the Slingbox Forums, but here goes anyway. I have a Dish 722k now, but I am considering getting a Slingbox PRO-HD. Does anybody happen to know if I can connect it to BOTH TV2 1 AND TV 2 output? The reason is I want to connect one with composite cables without video and the other with video. That way I can choose to just hear audio on my Android phone without using all of my data plan. Anyway, does anybody happen to know if this would work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It could, but you have no control over TV2 programs/output by using IR emitter of Slingbox PRO-HD.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Thank you very much for the reply. So, does that mean that Slingbox PRO-HD only works with TV 1 output then? Or does it mean it could do TV 1 or TV 2, but just one at a time?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

TV2 doesn't have any HD outputs, but you can connect the slingbox to it using RCA (SD) cables. However, TV2 is only controlled using UHF signals, so you will have no control over the TV2 feed through the slingbox since the slingbox uses an IR emitter. 

You're better off using it off the TV1's HD outputs with a slingbox, or getting a sling adapter if you want to take over TV2 feed


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

You could buy the IR to UHF converter to control TV2, the DISH part number should be 163933


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I did end up getting a Slingbox PRO-HD. I have been getting by with both TV1 and TV2 connected. Typically what I do is use the TV1 output until I run into a conflict with my wife at home watching something while I am away from home and want to select something else. What I do is just leave TV2 on a pre-selected channel, that way not having control over it is not a big deal for me. Also, since I do have the ATSC tuner in the Slingbox PRO-HD, that can really help with other conflicts, like my kids watching TV2! I do also have a DISH Sling Adapter that I have had for a year or two now. When I disconnect the video I am hear just the audio on my Android smartphone, but with video disconnected I can't get anything on a computer.


----------

